# "Mom, I want a dart frog."



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

All you young keepers or soon to be keepers or those who hope(like me). how did you break the news and how did you win or lose the argument?


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

i dont remember how i told her but when i brought it up she told my just to be more responsible. I started washing all of our windows and pulled weeds like crazy. Yesterday i got my aquarium out my mom said wats going to live in it, i said, hope.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

You have got to make it sound appealing to her. Let her know they dont stink, they live in a aquarium with live plants so if you open it, all you smell is dirt. Tell her they dont make noise ha ha and you NEVER have to clean the cage, the poop just acts as fertalizer for the plants. Dont bring up the flys just keep them hidden under your bathroom counter or somethin ha ha. This is EXACTLY what i did with my fiance. Take her to see some if possible she'll think they're "cute" and you'll be in!! If all else fails just buy em and say sorry there's a no return policy ha ha

GOOD LUCK LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKS OUT


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

I think ill make a trrifold board presentation and list all the pros. btw thnx good points


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think more importantly than convincing your mom that a dart frog is right for the house, you really need to be convinced that you are up to the challenge yourself. The main hurdle that all dart frog hobbyists face is making sure they have a constant supply of feeder insects for their frogs. If you run out or a culture dies unexpectedly, you won't be able to run down to the pet store for supplies.

A friend of mine runs the science section for the local natural history museum and has a son who has many herps. He made sure that his son was able to raise fruitfly cultures for a while before permitting him to have the frogs. You may want to try culturing ffs for a while before actually getting some frogs.

This ia all just by way of advice. Good luck to you!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Remeber to say "DART FROG". Not "POISON DART FROG" lol 

My little brother in law had a similar convo with his mom. He's the proud father of a leuc now.


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

i agree bout the ff and plan on getting lots of advice and supplies from the breeder, brians tropicals.com

im picking up from him, hopefully.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

When I was young it took two years to get Gerbils and they came on Christmas. As a father of 4 I can tell you that's when parents break down the easiest. They want to get the perfect gift that keeps you smiling. Be on your best behaviour though


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Like said before dont mention the poison part, I am only fourteen and my dad was worried about the ff culturing and me not being able to do it, and them escaping everywhere so I said if I keep the ff's going for a few months can I get dart frogs, but my mom cant find out about the ff's or she will kill me 

Try not to mention what your going to feed them because Im sure they will not like the idea of a bunch of fruitflies around.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

d4d said:


> All you young keepers or soon to be keepers or those who hope(like me). how did you break the news and how did you win or lose the argument?





Woodsman said:


> I think more importantly than convincing your mom that a dart frog is right for the house, you really need to be convinced that you are up to the challenge yourself. The main hurdle that all dart frog hobbyists face is making sure they have a constant supply of feeder insects for their frogs. If you run out or a culture dies unexpectedly, you won't be able to run down to the pet store for supplies.
> 
> A friend of mine runs the science section for the local natural history museum and has a son who has many herps. He made sure that his son was able to raise fruitfly cultures for a while before permitting him to have the frogs. You may want to try culturing ffs for a while before actually getting some frogs.
> 
> This ia all just by way of advice. Good luck to you!! Richard in Staten Island.


I just turned 16 and am going to be a junior in high school in 2 weeks.
I've kept darts since the summer before my freshmen year so...2 years id guess

A couple things I've learned-
-pay for everything yourself (I think I showed responsibilty when I took up a job to pay for my hobby)
-as mention above with the FF's, show u can handle all aspects
-don't rush into it. My first dart viv ended up housing day geckos (golddust) andmy second now houses my malaysian cat gecko and my third haha housed my leucs

Its really patience, responsibilty, and showing that u can handle it. Don't rush into anything, hav fun with it, and let your parents ease into it. Or if all else fails, show them that darts are better then something else haha after I got my blood python, everything else seemed amamazing in mymoms eyes haha


----------



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with hunter... im 25 but i live with my gf who is deathly afraid of reptiles and amphbians. first off pay for everything yourself! shell take that as a big responsibility in itself. second take her to a reptile show!! shell see the beautiful colors and theres no way she can say no . or you can do what i did and wait til she goes outta town and buy it hahahahaha. i dont have my pdfs til next month but she went on vacation last weekend with her parents and came home to find a beautiful baby leo gecko in the living room hahahahahaha


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember the biggest challenge of getting the frogs past mom were the fruit fly cultures. The first thing she said was "I don't want fruit flies all over my house." I told her they couldn't fly, but over time some of them definitely escaped. She learned to deal with it for the most part, other than yelling at me that there were a bunch of dead fruitflies behind some piece of furniture and we had a seemingly high number of spiders in the house. lol.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

d4d , if you have not allready stated , where do you live? it would be good seeing where the closest board member is , and see if they are willing to help you in case flies are needed or if any other issue arises , Im a adult and I needed help at first , I was lucky enough to have oz close by , also matt mirabello ,


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

The suprise approach never works with moms haha well almost never considering I still have my blood python haha


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

i, yesterday successfully brought a toad in to the house in a mini viva and fed him. no prob. im also keeping up at my chores more then usal! my bdays in a month i hope that that will be the time.


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

catman25 said:


> d4d , if you have not allready stated , where do you live? it would be good seeing where the closest board member is , and see if they are willing to help you in case flies are needed or if any other issue arises , Im a adult and I needed help at first , I was lucky enough to have oz close by , also matt mirabello ,


I'm sorry i would ratrher not disclose my location but i am close enough to the breeder thanks.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a young keeper myself, started at age 13 in 2006.

One tip is to really stress to her that the fruit flies are _flightless_! 

Also, know your stuff. It's impressive to see someone who knows what they are talking about, and it shows responsibility.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just getting into the "buying all the supplies" stages.
*looks at the empty exo-terra ten feet away*
I don't know about the rest of you, but my mom likes to garden! Also, she's really needy, and is always trying to do more "stuff" together.

I fixed that!

One day I was like, "hey, I have an empty tank in my closet, would you like to plant that with me? I _really need your help._" and she, seeing something fun to do with her daughter, was thrilled!

Oh... and she's been paying for everything. Is that wrong?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

HunterB said:


> don't rush into it. My first dart viv ended up housing day geckos (golddust) andmy second now houses my malaysian cat gecko and my third haha housed my leucs


Personally, I wouldn't recommend this strategy. I mean, yes you shouldn't rush into it, but if you're committed to dart frogs then don't overload yourself with other animals. When you get out of the house then you'll have no one to tell you "no" but, the more animals you have the more likely your parents are to say "look at what you've already got! There's no reason for you to have more!"

My personal philosophy is "It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission." When I was 18 I went to the local pound and saw this three week old kitten that I simply couldn't resist, adopted him, brought him home, my parents flipped, but I introduced him to them, informed them that he had no where else to go, that if they forced me to take him back they'd be condemning him to death... they caved. Two years ago my little brother went up to the local reptile expo and came back with a spider, my father has always preached "absolutely no snakes in the house" and "too many legs is even worse than two few." Nevertheless, he came home with his spider, two weeks later the parents found out, he informed them that it was a tropical spider so if he let the thing go it'd just die and that we don't know anyone else who would be willing to take it, they caved. 

I've got about a hundred more stories, the only one that didn't work was when I brought home a duckling. If that doesn't work the other trick is to just postpone getting rid of it until they get used to it. "Look, alright, I shouldn't have done it, but dart frogs stress really easily and that can cause them to die, just let me keep him for two weeks so that he can calm down before we move him again" two weeks later "he's still hiding way more than he's supposed to, I think he's still stressed, let's give him another couple of weeks" as soon as your parents realize that your frog isn't a detriment to the household (doesn't smell, doesn't take up a lot of space, don't make noise (get a tinc/azureus if this will be a problem)) they usually lose interest in telling you to get rid of it.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Personally, I wouldn't recommend this strategy. I mean, yes you shouldn't rush into it, but if you're committed to dart frogs then don't overload yourself with other animals. When you get out of the house then you'll have no one to tell you "no" but, the more animals you have the more likely your parents are to say "look at what you've already got! There's no reason for you to have more!"
> 
> My personal philosophy is "It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission." When I was 18 I went to the local pound and saw this three week old kitten that I simply couldn't resist, adopted him, brought him home, my parents flipped, but I introduced him to them, informed them that he had no where else to go, that if they forced me to take him back they'd be condemning him to death... they caved. Two years ago my little brother went up to the local reptile expo and came back with a spider, my father has always preached "absolutely no snakes in the house" and "too many legs is even worse than two few." Nevertheless, he came home with his spider, two weeks later the parents found out, he informed them that it was a tropical spider so if he let the thing go it'd just die and that we don't know anyone else who would be willing to take it, they caved.
> 
> I've got about a hundred more stories, the only one that didn't work was when I brought home a duckling. If that doesn't work the other trick is to just postpone getting rid of it until they get used to it. "Look, alright, I shouldn't have done it, but dart frogs stress really easily and that can cause them to die, just let me keep him for two weeks so that he can calm down before we move him again" two weeks later "he's still hiding way more than he's supposed to, I think he's still stressed, let's give him another couple of weeks" as soon as your parents realize that your frog isn't a detriment to the household (doesn't smell, doesn't take up a lot of space, don't make noise (get a tinc/azureus if this will be a problem)) they usually lose interest in telling you to get rid of it.


Smack is right, I'm not saying that u should overload yourself with extra. The day geckos were kinda an impulse buy because I realized I wasn't ready for the darts while cat gecko was planned months ahead of time


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

while i am not saying that darts are not a good pet for you younger keepers... (i had my first darts at 13) you have to be able to look forward. these animals live for a LONG time (up to 25 years) and that in itself is a big responsibility. you have to think about what you will be doing in the future, for instance college, moving away from your parents, etc. etc. what happens to your dart frogs when you move to college and there is no thermostat control in your room? (most wont allow space heaters or window ACs) or what about when they tell you that if you are going to live in the dorms you can have only 1 10gallon tank? what happens when, like me, you in a fit of teenage frustration tell your parents to shove it and move away putting yourself in a situation where the frogs are unable to receive proper care? 

while it isnt impossible to keep them at a young age and god knows even if it were teens tend to be pretty stubborn and do what they want anyway. it definitely isnt the BEST situation. 

just some food for thought

james


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Orchids... As soon as I told my mom we could have orchids in there it was all over, she like all of the cool plants in there and really doesn't mind the ff as long as she gets to watch the frogs eat them.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm well frogs werent my first pets but when i was 15 i approached my aunt and said "i want a lizard or a snake" and she said "absolutely not" and i said "aww COME ON! why not?" and she said "because those things skeeve me out" i said "it goes in a tank you dont have to look at it i dont have to walk it and it wont smell half as bad as your fat cats litter box. pleasseeeee?"
and she goes "the answer is no Derek and thats that. i didnt even let my son have a snake when he was your age and he cried and cried and cried for weeks." soo later that month i wondered into a local reptile store and i purchased my first lizard which was a Nile monitor about 5 inches long with a 20 gallon tank and heat pad and heat lamp and bedding ect.. the entire set up. i came home and i placed the tank with the lizard outside my bed room window walked inside like nothing said hello to everyone ran down stairs opend the window and pulled the tank inside and placed in the the dresser and said to my self... " wow what did i just do" about 3 days later my aunt picks me up from my part time job and goes.. "whats in your room on your dresser" i paniced and said.. "my cd rack?" she looks at me.. so i go " umm well its a purchase of a live animal so they dont do refunds and its illegal to let it loose in public so what do you want me to do?" so she goes fine.. but thats it.. so over 100 reptiles later and 10 yrs here i am in the PDF hobby lol.. oh and i did the same thing with everything else i wanted like my motorcycle just baught it and braught home and they got over it. but i think you guys should try to show your parents the PDF hobby is nice allows you to be creative with your set ups and the frogs remain in the viv at all times and its a very cost effective hobby and great for science projects.

-Derek


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> "its a very cost effective hobby"
> -Derek


yea, it effectively drains any money that would otherwise have sat stagnating and gaining interest in a bank 

james


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

D4D, I live close to Brianstropicals. If your looking for frogs I know of several other people selling great frogs at super deals. Brian is nice I've been to his house just thought if your interested I'll give you some idea's on where to go to save some cash money. . . .Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

james67 said:


> yea, it effectively drains any money that would otherwise have sat stagnating and gaining interest in a bank
> 
> james



not to high jack the thread. but the PDF hobby has cost me alot less then any of my other hobbys cars, motorcycles, paint ball, and other reptiles.

-Derek


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

HunterB said:


> The suprise approach never works with moms haha well almost never considering I still have my blood python haha


 
This approach alwaysworked for me. One day mom would come in the room and see a 100 gallon fish tank. LOL. She couldn't say no after that. It worked for most of my pets when I was young.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> This approach alwaysworked for me. One day mom would come in the room and see a 100 gallon fish tank. LOL. She couldn't say no after that. It worked for most of my pets when I was young.


Haha well I have officially broken my parents, well actually I did like in march. Since march, 7 new vivs have come into the house haha they actually seem to encourage it now haha


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

it was pretty easy for me seeing how i had 1 fish tank 6 lizards and geckos, 2 dart viv and i was only 11 and half(now 15 i don't ahve any thing but a few emty tanks and starting to culture roachs, snails and isopods we moved in twice in 3years)  i saved for six b-days then blew on herps fish and dart in like a year..lol i first started with a fish tank. all you have too do is show all pros and non of the cons  the fruit flies probly be the hardest part thing tell they can't flie very cheap to culture. also make sure to pay for it all. take them to pet stores and show shoe them how cool they are, also show them how nice vivs looked. good luck


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

laylow said:


> D4D, I live close to Brianstropicals. If your looking for frogs I know of several other people selling great frogs at super deals. Brian is nice I've been to his house just thought if your interested I'll give you some idea's on where to go to save some cash money. . . .Send me a PM if your interested.


PM'd you thanks for the offer!(i need a deal!)


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Viaje said:


> I'm just getting into the "buying all the supplies" stages.
> *looks at the empty exo-terra ten feet away*
> I don't know about the rest of you, but my mom likes to garden! Also, she's really needy, and is always trying to do more "stuff" together.
> 
> ...


No, that is not wrong - it is rather brilliant  What darts did you get ?

Sally


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I love all the different strategies here!! Some are really creative!

I think I'm lucky, since my girl is totally supportive (as long as she gets more attention than the frogs). Plus she really enjoys the plants, and will hopefully be doing the 'scaping of the next viv for me. 

My advice would be to find some part of it they like... the colors, the responsibility, the plants (esp. Orchids!), the natural environment... whatever your parents are into, stress that aspect. And show genuine enthusiasm about it. That was the strategy I always used when I was young


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

srrrio said:


> No, that is not wrong - it is rather brilliant  What darts did you get ?
> 
> Sally


was about to say the same thing...


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

Another important rule of thumb when bringing an animal into the house by surprise is never saying how much the animal actually cost. If it was $25 say it was $10, $50 say $25, $100 say $40, beyond that...not too much


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

alxamorales said:


> Another important rule of thumb when bringing an animal into the house by surprise is never saying how much the animal actually cost. If it was $25 say it was $10, $50 say $25, $100 say $40, beyond that...not too much


 
Very true, a little white lie wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

srrrio said:


> No, that is not wrong - it is rather brilliant  What darts did you get ?
> 
> Sally


Heh. Thanks! I'm actually only just starting setting it up, as of today it now has a false bottom! but is otherwise an empty exo-terra. In the next few days I'm going to find a medium for the background, and someday I'll be able to afford a pump. But I think I'm just going to have it set up for a while (a reeeeally long while) until I can afford to put frogs in it. I haven't decided which species/morph is my favorite yet!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

alxamorales said:


> Another important rule of thumb when bringing an animal into the house by surprise is never saying how much the animal actually cost. If it was $25 say it was $10, $50 say $25, $100 say $40, beyond that...not too much


I try to avoid lying to my parents as much as possible. When I got my first leuc my mother asked me how much it was and I told her it didn't matter, money wasn't important it was something I loved. She insisted so I told her (in honesty) it costed $50. However, I said it in such a way that she would infer that _all_ dart frogs cost $50. So, when I got around to purchasing retics and uakarii and chrome green bassleri and her friends would come over and ask me how much this was costing me she would quickly respond "$50 per frog!" .... I never got around to correcting her by telling her that I've spent as much as $300 for a single frog....


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I try to avoid lying to my parents as much as possible. When I got my first leuc my mother asked me how much it was and I told her it didn't matter, money wasn't important it was something I loved. She insisted so I told her (in honesty) it costed $50. However, I said it in such a way that she would infer that _all_ dart frogs cost $50. So, when I got around to purchasing retics and uakarii and chrome green bassleri and her friends would come over and ask me how much this was costing me she would quickly respond "$50 per frog!" .... I never got around to correcting her by telling her that I've spent as much as $300 for a single frog....


My parents have never cared how much money I spend on my reptiles, as long as it's my money that I worked for! They haven't said a single thing yet about my panther chameleons, each was close to $300, they actually love my chams!


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I know what you're going through. I went through it too, but i started way earlier I kept aquatic turtles in pre-school then moved up to bearded dragons, the geckos. Now I'm trying to get my mom into darts as well. You just need to show her that you are can handle the responsibility and maybe do more to help her out, like extra chores. the little things make the most difference


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

dart_frog_junkie said:


> I know what you're going through. I went through it too, but i started way earlier I kept aquatic turtles in pre-school then moved up to bearded dragons, the geckos. Now I'm trying to get my mom into darts as well. You just need to show her that you are can handle the responsibility and maybe do more to help her out, like extra chores. the little things make the most difference


im working on that approach now, thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Consider yourself lucky. Even now as an adult when my mom looks at my frogs (which she enjoys watching when she takes the time) she gets this depressing look as though I should be spending my money on better things.... But oh well, like I said, I'm an adult now.



Viaje said:


> My parents have never cared how much money I spend on my reptiles, as long as it's my money that I worked for! They haven't said a single thing yet about my panther chameleons, each was close to $300, they actually love my chams!


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got mine by asking my mom if i could have a snake(which she is super afraid of)then the next day I said in stead of a snake how bout a tiny little frog.

Or you could always say at least I dont want a tiger or some drugs!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

andy321 said:


> I got mine by asking my mom if i could have a snake(which she is super afraid of)then the next day I said in stead of a snake how bout a tiny little frog.
> 
> Or you could always say at least I dont want a tiger!


That was exactly what I was going to say...
i kinda did it without telling my step dad. But I was pretty sure he wouldn't be happy about it. My mom wasnt thrilled, but she was accepting. My step dad found out I was getting a terrarium and had this pale expression on his face. Then when we found out what it was, he regained his color and went, "oh. Well... As long as it's not a snake..."


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

After the amount of hassle and money I went through to get my cat gecko shipped from california, my mom was happy when I said I was phasing out of lizards for awhile


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

When I asked for my first dart frog a reeeeally long time ago, I remember telling all the good things about them and how they are like fish. My dad was worried about the fruit flys, my mom didnt like frogs at all so she wasnt too into the idea. They let me get them as long as a pay for everything and be responsible with them. Now we flash forward about 1 year later and my dad began to offer to feed them and my mom began to look at them all the time. (Really funny how that works) Now we flash foward again to present day, they are just more members to my family.


----------



## Becky H (Mar 6, 2008)

I am sure I don't fit in the 'normal' demographics of dart froggers, being an over 50 female. All through my childhood I had some kind of amphibious or reptilian pets and on into my college years when I would rescue leopard frogs from the biology lab. My mother called that my "little boy phase". 

My understanding and amused husband just allows it all and often shares stories with his colleagues at the Univ of TN. That was embarrassing when his fellow PhD's would ask if I was still digging worms for the newts...

So when I built a vivarium 2 years ago (?) and got my first 3 azureus, he was interested and intrigued. 

Now, ten frogs and many tads, my first two just out of water and one more that will be soon, he continues to be amused. 

Recently, I found my childhood friend that reluctantly tolerated my early fascination with frogs working at another university. When I sent her the email "Becky has blue frogs", the reply was "why does that not surprise me". 

So I work from home on my computer surrounded by vivariums and deli containers with tads. Life is good!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I slowly built up from fish, the only thing they ever really put up any opposition for was snakes (mainly because of the rodents) but even that cleared eventually. As soon as they find out that they're non-toxic, dart frogs aren't much of an issue compared to any other enclosed pet.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i think the biggest hump parents have to get over is the feeding of the reptiles and phibs. they just dont like the idea of having "bugs" in the house. the frog hobby goes from feeding bugs but now your actually breeding various species of bugs in your home and that sits very uneasy with most mothers. just have to sit your parents down log into dendroboard and show the beautiful pictures of the vivariums and the frogs and explain that if done carefully you wont have a huge infestation of fruit flys over running your home.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> i think the biggest hump parents have to get over is the feeding of the reptiles and phibs. they just dont like the idea of having "bugs" in the house. the frog hobby goes from feeding bugs but now your actually breeding various species of bugs in your home and that sits very uneasy with most mothers. just have to sit your parents down log into dendroboard and show the beautiful pictures of the vivariums and the frogs and explain that if done carefully you wont have a huge infestation of fruit flys over running your home.


I forgot about that one, that was an issue as well. I had a flying-gene-infestation catastophe, which forced me to go cold turkey with FFs for a while. They seem to get over it pretty well once they see how beautiful the frogs are and that the FFs are necessary.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess i got lucky...My mom was against them at first but when i took her to the show she loved them...They arent in her house but she didnt like the idea of ffs in my house...now she is always callin me bout pairs i should buy or good deals she sees online...she saw how much i made when i had a ton of pdfs...hopefully your mom will do the same...definately show them to her tho


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow I had a way different parents than the rest of you. They would have been chucked. Anyhow....

Here's my recomendation as someone on the cusp of starting my own family....If you have a good connection with your parents, I wouldn't tamper with it. Trust goes a long way, even concerning the little things. With the fear of sounding cheesy I have to say that I find that those type of happy relationships are rare and should not be taken for granted and I would treat it as so.

Just keep up the positive work, doing chores without asked, even offer help here and there and they will totally break down to make you happy in return. 
Another thought is that not many people will reject the idea of a tropical plant vivarium. Just start setting up your plants and your viv background etc as most people do anyhow prior to placing PDFs in there to allow a little grow out. That way when your parents are ready - you have everything set but the PDFs. And like the others have said - show you really know what you are doing, keep up the self- education. It will impress them while showing your dedication to the hobby. I also don't think it would hurt to show some youtube vids of the dart frogs carrying tadpoles on their backs as well to show they are not gross and are actually really neat to watch. 

Just my thoughts, I hope they help. Good luck!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Im just barely getting into the hobby at 14 and my parents have been so patient with me. i would be so annoyed if anyone talked as much about something like i do about frogs!!


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

hukilausurfer said:


> Im just barely getting into the hobby at 14 and my parents have been so patient with me. i would be so annoyed if anyone talked as much about something like i do about frogs!!


OMG.. i thought i made tht post


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

Well heres the plan. Im making the viv. if they ever crack there wont be anytime to change their minds


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

this is intresting i had more trouble trying to get my corn snake,getting the frogs ...well i just paying for my other reptiles and fish i spent most of my money during the 2 years i had saltwater that was last year in my opinion unless you can make alot of money from chores/etc. wait on saltwater till you get a job but i wanted darts for like 4 years before i finally got mine and
had enough extra cash
highly recommend on planning on what species you want so you don't make an impulsive purchase(though i still think i should of got that cb man creeck from sndf)as you could become disapointed but then again there dart frogs,nothing really to be disapointed about as long as you enjoy the hobby.


----------



## JoeGecko (Dec 18, 2009)

d4d said:


> Well heres the plan. Im making the viv. if they ever crack there wont be anytime to change their minds


Haha good strategy! All my pets ended up in the basement or the grage when i was younger. Mice, Turtle, Bull Frog. I never had a chance.

But one thing I did notice, now that I am older, you can take ANY of the stories posted here and replace the word MOM with WIFE... still true!!


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

JoeGecko said:


> But one thing I did notice, now that I am older, you can take ANY of the stories posted here and replace the word MOM with WIFE... still true!!


LOL OMG!!!! i almost posted tht my mom was the equivilant to u guys' wives!!!!


----------

